# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  red salvini?

## kalindab

hi 

anybody out there keeping kept a red salvini. If so do you have any photos of them as young/juveniles? This is one of those times I wish I had a digital camera. lol. 

Purchased a red salvini 2 months ago after doing some moderate resarch on web but in my "research I did not find a photo untill recently. All the photos and info I can find show yellow fish with some red finnage? Mine is all red with blue spots similar to a dempsey?

is this normal or have I brought another dud. At present he is housed with a three spot gourami. I know they make bad tank mates but the gourami is a tank bully and I have run out of empty tanks to house viscous fish. 

According to what I have read the gourami should of been fish food quite some time ago but they seem to like each other. This gives me, apart from colour, the idea that I do not have a salvini. Any pics any one has or even a firm knowledge of what colour he/she should be would be appreciated. purchased from my old lfs were I no longer go and I am to embarrassed to ask new lfs who "knows what they are doing " for help with another silly purchase

----------

